# Avalon Pier in December



## Mtn Mike (Mar 27, 2013)

Heading to Kitty Hawk December 12-18. What might be biting out on the pier? Anyone have any experience or ideas? Thanks tons for any help!


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

With water temps likely to be in the low 50's, nothing.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Avalon Pier is closing for the year soon. Maybe this weekend


----------



## Mtn Mike (Mar 27, 2013)

Happy Hours said:


> Avalon Pier is closing for the year soon. Maybe this weekend


Yeowee! Anything in the surf?


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

yea they are catching some Speckled Trout


----------



## Sting Ray Grub (Dec 9, 2020)

Jennettes Pier in Nags Head is open year round, so that as an option for you. Here is a link to their page.it has a lot of different information on it. They also usually post a daily fishing report. Jennette's Pier Current Conditions | Nags Head, NC 27959
If you don’t mind driving about an hour south of Nagshead to the Avon/Buxton area, the fishing is usually a lot better this time of year.
I am heading down to fish the area Friday and Saturday and will post an update.


----------

